# Who's the best?



## Genie1048 (Sep 27, 2008)

This may be an odd poll, and maybe some people will see it as talking smack or being mean to other cubists, but out of curiosity: Who do you think is the best 3x3 speedcubist? The reason I ask is because some people say Yu Nakajima, even though he doesn't have the wr anymore, some say Erik Akkersdijk , because he had a world record that was beaten, got it back, and is now the wr holder, some say Harris Chan because he has long fingers that are meant for cubing, and I've heard many other cubers in other people's opinions are the best for such and such reason, and so I'm going to leave it up to you to vote and/or explain who the best cuber is, regardless of their official standing. Also if you think someone else who is not mentioned above is the best, say that too.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 27, 2008)

what do you mean with Nakajima not having the WR anymore?
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...onId=&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average

I personally give more importance/value/whatever to average, since single solves can be lucky (as Erik's 7.08 was)


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 27, 2008)

i am in favor of this thread being closed.

this poll does not have enough options, there are waaaay more than 3 good 3x3 solvers. Every sinle one of these people could get both 3x3 records on any given day.

Tomasz Zolnowski
Adam Polkowski
Mitsuki Gunji
Eduoard Chambon
Jean Pons
Yu Jeong Min
Stefan Huber
Mitchell Stern
Andrew Kang
Jason Baum
Milan Baticz
Ravi Fernando
Joel van Noort
Rama
Thibaut

and soooooooo many others. you really can't ask this question and only have 3 options.


----------



## Dene (Sep 27, 2008)

Why am I not on the list?


----------



## shelley (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't see how this is mean or talking smack. It is pretty biased though. As Vault312 has pointed out, there are plenty of 3x3 speedsolvers at the top (especially if official standings are to be disregarded). The three you picked are (arguably) the most famous, but fame isn't necessarily an indicator of talent, so why single them out?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah, you can't just put three guys in a poll like this.

I must admit though, i've been keeping my eye on Harris and i can really see him dominating the game pretty soon.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 27, 2008)

Yu Jeong Min was/is my favorite because of the way he executed OLL algs, haha, but i voted nakaji


----------



## kratos94 (Sep 27, 2008)

harris is really flourishing nowadays, i think maybe he can take erik's wr, he got a 6 sec non lucky solve!!! And yeah this thread needs more options


----------



## Hepheron (Sep 27, 2008)

There is no way to really decern who is the best. People get WR but that doesnt mean they are the best.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm gonna have to say Andrew Kang and Jason Baum.

I am a little biased though, as I have spent time with both of them, and gotten a lot of tips form them.


I think Andrew is gonna get a sub-11 average next month


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 27, 2008)

I agree with vault.
Out of these 3, I like Erik's style the best.
There are just way to many crazy fast people. I looked on WCA and there's so many super fast Koreans and Japanese that we don't hear of. Some of them are probably faster than Nakajima. I really dislike it when people think the only fast Japanese cuber is Nakajima. 
Who's http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006TABU02
Yumu Tabuchi?
He seems to be awesome at every single category!

But the fastest person now for 3x3 ... I'd say it could be anyone.
Go Lucas Garron! MGLS!


----------



## ccchips296 (Sep 27, 2008)

hahaha you dont know Yumu!???? hes awesome  hes got a couple videos on nakajis youtube account....mainly BLD (in fact only BLD)...i knew about him ...i think that many koreans are understated and are really fast...


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 27, 2008)

I think this is either a loaded and highly opinionated question that shouldn't be asked, or a highly objective one that shouldn't need to be asked because there are WCA results to show who is the best.


----------



## Statical (Sep 27, 2008)

I would still say Nakajima is the best.


----------



## Escher (Sep 27, 2008)

i like erik because of how hes dominating so many events right now at least on the wca...
and i agree that its very limited - i was expecting to see quite a few more when i read the poll.


----------



## Genie1048 (Sep 27, 2008)

i think this poll is stupid and should be closed  I accidenlty hit enter while trying to add more options  sorry



but yeah this poll should be closed


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 27, 2008)

I wouldn't say that this poll talks smack, but it really isn't fair. Regardless, I think of those three, Erik is the best.


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 27, 2008)

This is the worst poll I've ever seen, Genie1048 is one of the worst most rude cubers on here, he should get banned


----------



## Erik (Sep 27, 2008)

meh why this thread? 
There has been some in the past and after they sank down on the thread list I realised these kind of threads are not adding anything of importance at all. Maybe showing which cuber is loved more by other cubers, maybe showing who has the best videos, maybe showing who is the most well-known cuber?
Probably and most certainly it's not showing who's the best 3x3 cuber ever.
Don't we have World records and Championships for this?
Asking who's the best 3x3 speedcuber is by the way the same as asking who's the best striker in football ever. (plus in this case you can only choose between Pele and Maradonna, while Cruiff, Ronaldo, Ronaldinho or whoever is awesome is being forgotten)


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 27, 2008)

Of course, I am the best.


Spoiler



I wish, lol.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 27, 2008)

You have to add a few more just to make it fair. I'm for Erik though 

P.S. - yeah this poll is pretty biased


----------



## Boopyman (Sep 27, 2008)

I agree that you need way more options, but Harris is so quick!


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 27, 2008)

this poll should be closed because its maker is rude and doesn't fit the speedcubing community in the sense that all cubers are fair to one another, and it's very discriminatory against lots of good cubers. I also think that Genie1048 should get banned from here


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 27, 2008)

But you ARE Genie1048...


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok, now I get it. I saw that his WCA profile was for Anthony McKnight. And Genie1048's first name is Anthony. Also, the youtube button links to Genie1048's youtube account. I think he's a schizophrenic or really embarrassed about making this poll.


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 27, 2008)

? what? I don't even know who he is other than that guy who made the really mean poll, among other things


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, in your profile, your youtube username is listed as genie1048. I think that'd be hard to pass off as a coincidence


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 27, 2008)

i linked it for a friend to see what a travesty he is to cubing, my real one is cubejunkies


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 27, 2008)

cubejunkies said:


> i linked it for a friend to see what a travesty he is to cubing, my real one is cubejunkies



Which doesn't exist... Plus, that's not a reason to link to someone else's account. I don't see why you want him banned so badly. He made 1 weird thread, so what?


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry, but I don't believe that there is a youtube profile called "cubejunkies"

Hey, Charles stole me post!


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 27, 2008)

look it up, i've been on there for a few months now


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 27, 2008)

We have looked it up, that's why we can say it doesn't exist with such certainty.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 27, 2008)

But Genie1048 goes to Rock Canyon High School, and you're Anthony McKnight, and your facebook says that you go to Rock Canyon High School. Funny how that works...
EDIT: AND genie1048's youtube says he's named Anthony.
Wow.


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 27, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> cubejunkies said:
> 
> 
> > i linked it for a friend to see what a travesty he is to cubing, my real one is cubejunkies
> ...



that's not his only mean thread, I heard him cussing out yu nakajima on youtube


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 27, 2008)

uhh unless youtube's search function doesn't work, cubejunkies doesn't exist.

holy crap, 4 posts in 1 minute


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 27, 2008)

Guys, there is a "cubejunkies" on Youtube. He has no videos. I just looked him up.

http://www.youtube.com/cubejunkies


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 27, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> But Genie1048 goes to Rock Canyon High School, and you're Anthony McKnight, and your facebook says that you go to Rock Canyon High School. Funny how that works...



but you're making false assumptions, you think you know my facebook, but you don't :O


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 27, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> Guys, there is a "cubejunkies" on Youtube. He has no videos. I just looked him up.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/cubejunkies



lol, I was using the search function and didn't even think of just typeing in the url

Edit: which means the search function doesn't work! I'm suing


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, your WCA profile is Anthony Mcknight. I'm Michael Palone. We were both at Boulder 2008. You requested me on facebook, with your name as Anthony Mcknight. I entered all the times in in the morning, I remember what everyone looked like.


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 27, 2008)

see, i told you guys

i used to support Genie1084, but he's actually just a really mean kid, i met him at the Boulder Open and he just showed off and was really mean to me


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 27, 2008)

It's really easy finding people on Youtube. 

You just type: youtube.com/X, where X=the username you are looking for.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 27, 2008)

Really, what's Genie's name then?


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 27, 2008)

Anthony McKnight, he has kind of short hair, was wearing a blue under armour shirt, and was the kid who was totally amazed with all of dan dzoans OH solves; he was his judge for a lot of his oh solved


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 27, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/cat13

and that means that this stupid guy stole my youtube channel and hasn't even done anything on youtube


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 27, 2008)

*GASP*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zljy_bTKbFk
Video from Genie's youtube profile...

http://photos-d.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v299/3/108/1303348398/n1303348398_71011_9670.jpg
Picture from Anthony Mcknights profile.

Huh.

And cubejunkies WCA profile is........
ANTHONY MCKNIGHT.
WOAH ****!
how could it be? /sarcasm


----------



## shelley (Sep 27, 2008)

if (cubejunkies == Genie1084):
print "Why are you pretending to be somebody who hates yourself?"
else:
print "If you hate Anthony so much, why are you pretending to be him?"


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm confused


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 27, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> *GASP*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zljy_bTKbFk
> Video from Genie's youtube profile...
> 
> ...



yeah, because they're the same person, I'm someone else entirely


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 27, 2008)

"And cubejunkies WCA profile is........
ANTHONY MCKNIGHT.
WOAH ****!
how could it be? /sarcasm"


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 27, 2008)

Even your profile link says you're Anthony McKnight. I bet you did that to show your friend how bad he is for the cubing community.


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 27, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> "And cubejunkies WCA profile is........
> ANTHONY MCKNIGHT.
> WOAH ****!
> how could it be? /sarcasm"



also a link, if i had linked Genie1048 would you be suprised to see Anthony's WCA profile also linked :O


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 27, 2008)

lmfao.
And I'm not Michael Palone, I'm someone who hates him with a burning passion, because it just makes sense, yeah? I linked to his WCA profile and youtube to show a friend, yeah, that's the ticket!
Seriously.
How stupid do you think we are?


----------



## Genie1048 (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't see why you guys think I'm Genie1048, that wouldn't make any sense, why would i say that i hate myself, have 2 youtube accounts, have 2 speedsolving accounts, and be named something completely different from "Anthony McKnight"


----------



## Genie1048 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm Anthony McKnight who the hell ru cubejunkies


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 27, 2008)

I just oticed that Nakajima's YT username is nakaji1084.
Genie*1084* has the same numbers.

Is 1084 of any signifagance?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 27, 2008)

Genie1048 said:


> I don't see why you guys think I'm Genie1048, that wouldn't make any sense, why would i say that i hate myself, have 2 youtube accounts, have 2 speedsolving accounts, and be named something completely different from "Anthony McKnight"



Possibly because you thought you embarrassed yourself with this thread and wanted to get some credibility back?
Could someone check the IPs from these two people?


----------



## Genie1048 (Sep 27, 2008)

It's *1048* fyi, because i made this name when toby mao was wr holder for 3x3 single, also when i began speedcubing a lot


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 27, 2008)

AAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Forgot to log out from the other account?


----------



## shelley (Sep 27, 2008)

Genie1048 said:


> I don't see why you guys think I'm Genie1048, that wouldn't make any sense



Er. What?

This conversation is entertaining ^^


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 27, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> AAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> Forgot to log out from the other account?



what, he's correcting his own name, what's so great about that


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 27, 2008)

cubejunkies=Genie1048 period.


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 27, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> AAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> Forgot to log out from the other account?



Nooooo... he hates the guy so much that now they're having hacking wars and gettting into each other's accounts.


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 27, 2008)

shelley said:


> Genie1048 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see why you guys think I'm Genie1048, that wouldn't make any sense
> ...



thanks, I think its entertaining too, because the thought process behind all of hawkmp4's assumptions are very bizarre


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 27, 2008)

http://i37.tinypic.com/280pbpd.gif
Oops.

EDIT:
"thanks, I think its entertaining too, because the thought process behind all of hawkmp4's assumptions are very bizarre"
On the contrary, they're very logical progressions. You on the other hand, well...hehe.


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 27, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> cubejukies=Genie1048 period.



i still don't understand the thought process, you have no solid evidence that isn't based off of faulty assumptions


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 27, 2008)

Thoughts:
Genie1048 is trying to be Anthony McKnight.
cubejunkies is trying to be Anthony McKnight.
hmmm...


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 27, 2008)

So far, my explanation is still standing. Clearly, this guy is a schizophrenic.


----------



## shelley (Sep 27, 2008)

So, Samuel Tobey. Your WCA profile indicates you weren't at Boulder 2008. How did you know what Anthony was wearing or how he was acting toward Dan Dzoan's solves?

P.S. It's not nice to impersonate other people. I'm sure the real Samuel Tobey doesn't want his name sullied this way.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 27, 2008)

cubejunkies said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > cubejukies=Genie1048 period.
> ...


Explain the quote that shelley gave then


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 27, 2008)

More thoughts:

cubejunkies and Genie1084 are never on at the same time. Or are they?


----------



## blah (Sep 28, 2008)

cubejunkies said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > AAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> ...



2 fishy things about that statement.

1. Why the hell are you defending him?
2. He (Genie1048, assuming he isn't you, but that's of course a dumb assumption) wasn't correcting anything, as hawkmp4 has so kindly took a screenshot and shared it with the rest of the world.


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 28, 2008)

okay, you guys got me, congrats you team of sherlock holmes'....

fun game, my scheme was to bad mouth Genie1048 so that I could have Genie1048 be laid to rest, I'm getting rid of those accounts because things he tended to say would be read differently by people, thus why I bad mouthed myself . Samuel Tobey is my friend, he quit cubing earlier this year, and I asked if I could use his WCA profile, and since he quit cubing, he didn't care. Darn though, if it weren't for those holes in my plot you guys found, I would've pulled it off too... lol


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 28, 2008)

cubejunkies said:


> okay, you guys got me, congrats you team of sherlock holmes'....
> 
> fun game, my scheme was to bad mouth Genie1048 so that I could have Genie1048 be laid to rest, I'm getting rid of those accounts because things he tended to say would be read differently by people, thus why I bad mouthed myself . Samuel Tobey is my friend, he quit cubing earlier this year, and I asked if I could use his WCA profile, and since he quit cubing, he didn't care. Darn though, if it weren't for those holes in my plot you guys found, I would've pulled it off too... lol



Wow. I just read through this whole thread to see this as the conclusion. You're weird. That's all I got to say.

Anyway, to get back on topic, I think Yu Nakajima because of his turning speed. It just looks so cool! Erik and Harris are still amazing cubers though. I haven't voted on this poll btw.


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 28, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> cubejunkies said:
> 
> 
> > okay, you guys got me, congrats you team of sherlock holmes'....
> ...



Thanks man (seriously I take being weird as a compliment  I know that's really weird...)


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 28, 2008)

cubejunkies said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > cubejunkies said:
> ...



You're Welcome?


----------



## Dene (Sep 28, 2008)

cubejunkies said:


> okay, you guys got me, congrats you team of sherlock holmes'....
> 
> fun game, my scheme was to bad mouth Genie1048 so that I could have Genie1048 be laid to rest, I'm getting rid of those accounts because things he tended to say would be read differently by people, thus why I bad mouthed myself . Samuel Tobey is my friend, he quit cubing earlier this year, and I asked if I could use his WCA profile, and since he quit cubing, he didn't care. Darn though, if it weren't for those holes in my plot you guys found, I would've pulled it off too... lol



I'm about to flame...


You're scheme was crap; you are a moron if you thought the gaping holes weren't obvious; it certainly wouldn't take Sherlock Holmes to uncover you; your "scheme" was completely pointless; and flaming yourself is just stupid.


----------



## shelley (Sep 28, 2008)

We all knew it was you. It was just funny watching yourself try to bad mouth yourself, then defend yourself, then dig yourself into a hole.

What were you hoping to accomplish? If you want to get rid of an account, just close it/stop using it. No need to try to destroy your own reputation first.


----------



## blah (Sep 28, 2008)

Me thinks (and knows)... that that last post by him was just to save himself even more embarrassment  And pcharles93 was right right from the start, good job dude  Well, at least he admitted, unlike... (Godwin's Law is working!)


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 28, 2008)

blah said:


> Me thinks (and knows)... that that last post by him was just to save himself even more embarrassment  And pcharles93 was right right from the start, good job dude  Well, at least he admitted, unlike... (Godwin's Law is working!)



are you implying that you-know-who is the hitler of cubing?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 28, 2008)

Jason Baum all the way.


----------



## blah (Sep 28, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> are you implying that you-know-who is the hitler of cubing?



That would depend on what you're trying to imply when you say "the Hitler of cubing."


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 28, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Me thinks (and knows)... that that last post by him was just to save himself even more embarrassment  And pcharles93 was right right from the start, good job dude  Well, at least he admitted, unlike... (Godwin's Law is working!)
> ...



me?


----------



## blah (Sep 28, 2008)

cubejunkies said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



Negative. C'mon, did you seriously think one silly self-embarrassing incident would earn you that title?


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 28, 2008)

blah said:


> cubejunkies said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...



You'd be suprised man


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 28, 2008)

Surprised at what, exactly?


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 28, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> Surprised at what, exactly?



haha so,e names people would label me with like "something-of-cubing"


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 28, 2008)

But blah said he wouldn't name you the hitler of cubing. And he's the one who made the original statement.


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 28, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> But blah said he wouldn't name you the hitler of cubing. And he's the one who made the original statement.



I'm just confused.. who's the hitler of cubing, and why would they deserve to be called the "Hitler" of cubing, I couldn't imagine anyone deserving of that title, not even Matyas Kuti, who only cheated in blindfold cubing, and that's about the worst thing in cubing history, surely something not enough to be called "Hitler".  That was almost more insulting than this thread


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 28, 2008)

*smacks forehead*
Just...shush.
Please.


----------



## Escher (Sep 28, 2008)

i love you hawkmp4


----------



## blah (Sep 28, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> *smacks forehead*



Me smacks me forehead too, and also every smackably accessible part of me body. This guy's turning from schizophrenic to plain weird.

Edit: By the way, I didn't mention Hitler, someone else raised that point. All I said was Godwin's Law, which, in its original form, does refer to Hitler, but things cannot be more figurative, can they?


----------



## cubejunkies (Sep 28, 2008)

blah said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > *smacks forehead*
> ...



oh cool guys thanks


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 28, 2008)

I wonder how many threads got off topic...


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll put money on well more than half.


----------



## smskill12 (Sep 29, 2008)

Who thinks this kid should get banned 
both of his accounts and his ip
i dont have a reason 
but he made a thread andlied to others and stuff


----------



## Genie1048 (Sep 29, 2008)

smskill12 said:


> Who thinks this kid should get banned
> both of his accounts and his ip
> i dont have a reason
> but he made a thread andlied to others and stuff



I dare you to try. Lying that I'm actually one of my friends whom I asked to impersonate, who laughed and was more than happy to assist me, and to lie to not be me and to do something really stupid which I regret, but is really insignificant, and you're such an extremist that you want both of my accounts and my ip to be banned? You're obviously more immature than even me and my stupid game to say something like that, but then again, you're not the first. I'm sick and tired of putting up with all of you people taking this as something so huge and big that everyone should just go and be out to get that kid, because he's messing around and is the first to have done that.

haha I quit, too many people don't take things lightly on here

This is my official resignation for BOTH accounts; CONGRATULATIONS!!!YOU GUYS WIN!!!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 29, 2008)

*gasp* this thread is completely friggin off topic  someone make a new thread about the current issue or please close this one so people stop flaming. 

P.S. - Go Erik!

P.S.S. - I think making a new thread would be better.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 29, 2008)

Erm...rofl. Good riddance.

>.>
I mean...I'm so sad to hear we've lost a member.
<.<
A new thread is just kind of a waste, if he really is leaving, then there isn't a problem any more.


----------



## smskill12 (Sep 29, 2008)

Genie1048 said:


> smskill12 said:
> 
> 
> > Who thinks this kid should get banned
> ...


----------



## Leviticus (Sep 29, 2008)

Erik said:


> meh why this thread?
> There has been some in the past and after they sank down on the thread list I realised these kind of threads are not adding anything of importance at all. Maybe showing which cuber is loved more by other cubers, maybe showing who has the best videos, maybe showing who is the most well-known cuber?
> Probably and most certainly it's not showing who's the best 3x3 cuber ever.
> Don't we have World records and Championships for this?
> Asking who's the best 3x3 speedcuber is by the way the same as asking *who's the best striker in football ever*. (plus in this case you can only choose between Pele and Maradonna, while Cruiff, Ronaldo, Ronaldinho or whoever is awesome is being forgotten)




Steven Gerrard straight out


----------



## blah (Sep 29, 2008)

Mods, please move this to the off-topic subforum, since the thread title itself is pretty off-topic and our responses have been very off-topic as well 

@Leviticus, since when did Steven Gerrard become a striker :confused:

@smskill12, how did you manage to do that? Didn't you get a message-too-short prompt?!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 29, 2008)

I vote Erik.


----------



## Leviticus (Sep 29, 2008)

blah said:


> Mods, please move this to the off-topic subforum, since the thread title itself is pretty off-topic and our responses have been very off-topic as well
> 
> @Leviticus, since when did Steven Gerrard become a striker :confused:
> 
> @smskill12, how did you manage to do that? Didn't you get a message-too-short prompt?!




Hmm. *Goes and checks post*

Ahh, i thought he said "Who can strike the football the best in the world"  Whoops how embarrissing. In that case, Michael Owen Ftw


----------



## Inusagi (Sep 29, 2008)

I like Yu Nakajima best...


----------



## smskill12 (Oct 4, 2008)

blah said:


> Mods, please move this to the off-topic subforum, since the thread title itself is pretty off-topic and our responses have been very off-topic as well
> 
> @Leviticus, since when did Steven Gerrard become a striker :confused:
> 
> @smskill12, how did you manage to do that? Didn't you get a message-too-short prompt?!



im not so sure


----------



## Faz (Oct 7, 2008)

breandan vallance ftw!!!!!!

9.83 avg of 12!


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 7, 2008)

each person has his own weaknesses and good pionts. they also have their own style of cubing. we cannot just judge them and put people down


----------



## jameel (Oct 11, 2008)

*nakajima*

vote my best player nakajima


----------

